
Show HN: Deskguru.io’ a team wellness app for Slack - olly-thomas
https://deskguru.io/
======
olly-thomas
Hey HackerNews!

My names Olly, a UX/UI designer from the UK. I’m currently in the process of
validating a product idea and I thought you guys would be the perfect people
to run this by and get your feedback.

I’ve been working on DeskGuru, a team wellness app for Slack. It’s designed to
build happy, healthy and mindful teams by delivering simple and accessible
meditation, stretching and wellness routines straight to Slack. I want it to
be your Slack integration to a healthier work-life balance. I’m not a hippy
type but I have found working in small daily habits such as a quick
mindfulness meditation before I start work, taking well timed breaks and
keeping active during the day has really helped me focus, increase
productivity and feel healthier in general.

So why did I think this was needed? Over the last few years I’ve noticed that
the wellness of a team is becoming more and more important to employers,
especially as we are shifting toward a remote, working from home culture. It’s
easy to forget to keep mentally and physically healthy when working alone at
home. There’s no one there to remind you to take a break, get up and stretch
or go home at the end of the day. I wanted to create something that could be
accessible to a team which wasn’t cheesy or ‘hippy’ whilst keeping it super
lightweight and customisable to everyones preferences.

You can check it out the landing page here-
[https://deskguru.io/](https://deskguru.io/)

So, what do you think? Is this something you think is needed for you or a
team? Can you see yourself using this to help improve your mental and physical
health on a day-to-day basis? I would love to hear your feedback, thoughts,
fears, stand-out-bits and anything in between. It’s currently in a very early
stage so any feedback would be really valuable. Oh yeah, and if you’re into it
please sign up with your email and I can keep you up to date with my progress!

Kindest thanks, Olly

Ps. If you really dig it you can support my bootstrapping efforts and pre-
order a years subscription now for half price! Find it at the bottom of the
homepage ️

